# First time posting pics



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Took a break from studying (finals week next week) and caught a few yesterday afternoon. I also caught a Talopia and forgot to take a picture.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

2 cool dude looks like you had fun


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Nice looking fish. What did the Tilapia take? I always thought they were vegetarians. Don't tell me you have a secret TOFU fly.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

I know of one carp fisherman who ties a fly that looks like an elm tree seed.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Come on Fishshallow, don't leave us hanging. Tell us about the tilapia fly and post a pic of one. Thanks, Ellis


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

No there not vegetarians they eat other fish so sorry there is no secret TOFU fly. I dont have any pictures of one right now, il go fishing today and post a pic of the fish and the fly. I have a final for school right now so it will be a little later today. But i have heard that people glew coffee beans to hooks for carp.


----------

